# كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز



## جورج كرسبو (25 فبراير 2006)

*كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

منْ هم شعب كنيسة قديس الجبل ؟




 ​وإختفت كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز القديمة بفعل الإضطهادات الإسلامية إلا أن إسمه لم يختفى من صفحات المخطوطات المكتوبة بخط اليد منذ قرون وكتب التاريخ والمؤرخين – وتحركت اليد الإلهية فقد صدر قرار من السيد محافظ القاهرة فى آواخر عام 1969 م بنقل جامعى قمامة القاهرة إلى منطقة نائية على إحدى روابى جبل المقطم ليقطنوا بها بعد أن إمتد العمران إلى مناطقهم وأحاط بها العمران فى القاهرة نفسها . 
وبدأ جامعى القمامة الذين معظمهم من المسيحيين فى إقامة مساكنهم بطرق بدائية , وهى عبارة عن عشش من الصاج تسمى بلغتهم العامية زرائب – والعشة الواحدة زريبة وسميت زريبة نسبه إلى المكان الذى تقيم فيه الحمير والخنازير والحيوانات الأخرى كالجداء والماشية وبعض الطيور كالبط والدجاج 
وظل عدد سكان هذه المناطق فى إزدياد مستمر حتى وصل عدد السكان من الزبالين بحوالى 15 ألف نسمة وذلك بحسب تقارير محايده صادرة من البنك الدولى لدراسة هذه المنطقة فى يوليو 1978 م وما زال هذا العدد فى تزايد ويعتقد أنه تضاعف الآن . 
ووسيلة نقل الزبالة هى عربه يمتلكها كل شخص تقريباً هناك , وتتركب هذه العربة من 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




صندوق كبير من الخشب له عجلتان من الخشب أو من عجل كوتش ويجرهما حماران أو أكثر وكان المجهود الذى يبذله الشخص كبيراً فى رجوعهم قبيل غروب الشمس حيث العربه ملانه بمخلفات المنازل والطريق صاعداً لأعلى كما أن الطريق ظل لسنوات غير ممهداً إلا أنه سُفلت الآن .
ويقوم هؤلاء الزبالون فى الصباح الباكر بجمع القمامة من المنازل بأحياء القاهرة المختلفة , وعند عودتهم إلى زرائبهم يقومون بفرز القمامة وتصنيفها .. فيجدون الورق والزجاج والحديد والمعادن المختلفة وبعد أن يتم فرز هذه المخلفات تباع للتجار المتخصصين ويقتات الزبالين بأثمانها أما الغذاء ومخلفات المطابخ فتصلح لثروتهم الحيوانية خاصة الحمير . 
دعوة للخدمة 




كان رجلاً إسمه قديس عجيب عبد المسيح أحد جامعى القمامة من حى شبرا تقابل مع أحد الخدام فكلمة الخادم عن الحياة مع الرب والتمتع بمحبته ونعمته عن طريق التوبة , وأحب قديس أن يستمع إلى هذا الخادم وألح عليه لزيارته فى منطقة الزبالين بجبل المقطم حتى يستمع إليه غيرة , وظل يكرر هذه الدعوة على مدى عامين من الزمان أى بالتحديد منذ عام 1972م دون أن يستجيب الخادم . 
ويتذكر الخادم فجأه هذه الدعوه حينما تقابل فى صباح الجمعة الأولى من فبراير 1974م مع عم قديس الذى لم يفتر طول سنتين أن يدعوا , وألح عليه بزيارة المنطقة – وبغير شعور أصغى هذا الخادم إلى صوت الرب فى داخلة يؤكد أن هذه الدعوة له هى منه . 
وسأل الخادم عم قديس عن كيفية الوصول إلى تلك المنطقة , فشرح له الطريق وكيفية الوصول إلى المنطقة , فدله على نمر الأتوبيس الذى يصل إلى سفح المقطم على أن ينتظره فى نهاية الخط ليصحبه إلى منطقة الزرايب .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وفى اليوم المحدد تردد الخادم فى الذهاب إلى المقطم فذهب فعلا إلى محطة الأتوبيس , ولكنه بدلاً من أن يركب الأتوبيس الذاهب إلى المقطم غَيٌر رأيه ليهرب كما فعل يونان النبى وركب الإتوبيس الذاهب للأتجاه المضاد أى إلى المطرية - ولكن هاتفاً داخلياً ظل يلح عليه ويؤنب ضميرة وكرر الهاتف الأمر عده مرات فلم يستطع تحمله فأطاع وترك الأتوبيس المتجه إلى المطرية قبل أن يتحرك ونزل ليركب الأتوبيس الذى يتجه إلى منطقة الزرايب ووصل إلى نهاية الخط ونزل الخادم فوجد عم قديس فى إنتظاره كما إتفقا من قبل وصعد معا إلى الرابية التى أقيمت فوقها الزرائب 
ولأول مرة يشاهد هذا الخادم هذه المنطقة النشطة وعند مدخلها شاهد عربات الزبالين فى نشاط محموم مثل خلية من النحل دائمة العمل عربات صاعدة وعربات هابطة عدد كبير من الرجال والأطفال والبنات يعملون منهم من يقود العربات ومنهم من يساعد الحمير فى دفع العربان للصعود إلى أعلى والتغلب على صعوبات الطريق متشبهين بأجدادهم عندما كانوا يبنون الهرم .. وقف الخادم متأملاً هذا المنظر وإنتابه شعور غريب , إنه الرب يريد شيئاً لهذه المنطقة , ولكن ماذا يريد الرب يالتحديد ؟ !! إنه سؤال محير , إنه لا يدرى لذلك طلب من الزبال أن يأخذه إلى مكان هادئ ليصلى طالباً الإرشاد والمعونة من رب المعونة . 
إكتشاف كنيسة سمعان الخراز بالجبل
فأخذه قديس إلى أعلى قمة فى هذه المنطقة , وهناك شاهد فجوة كبيرة تحت صخرة مه*



*ولة , إنها مغارة عجيبة ( هذه المغارة أصبحت الآن دير القديس سمعان الخراز ) فوجد الخادم هناك مكاناً مناسباً للصلاة وداوم على الصلاة فيها كل يوم أحد من كل أسبوع ولمده ثلاث أسابيع يذهب فى صمت ليصلى ويرجع صامتاً دون أن يكلم أحداً من هؤلاء الزبالين الذين يملأون المكان وينتشرون كالنمل المجاهد على تلك البقعه من الجبل يبحث بجد ونشاط عن طعامه يذهب ولا يفعل أى شئ ولكنه كان متحيراً وكان يسأل الرب فى صلواته " يارب ماذا تريد منى أن أفعل ؟ " ( أعمال 9: 6) وفى الإسبوع الثالث حدث أمر عجيب وغريب 
*فى الصورة المقابلة الحفر الأثرى الباقى منذ الكنيسة القديمة التى بنيت فى أيام الخليفة الفاطمى المعز لدين الله الفاطمى فى كهف الكنيسة بجبل المقطم*
وفى الأسبوع الثالث صعد الخادم كعادته للصلاه وكان معه شخصين آخرين وفى أثناء الصلاة ثارت عاصفة هوجاء فتطايرت أوراق الزبالة فى الهواء وملأت المنطقة , وهدأت العاصفة وألقت أمام المصليين بورقة صغيرة .. إلتقطها أحدهم ويعتقد أنه لا يعرف القراءة وسلمها للخادم ليقرأها , وإذا بها ورقه من سفر أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 18 – ووقع بصر الخادم على ايآتها المكتوبة وبدأ يقرأها بصوت عال وهى : " فقال الرب لبولس برؤيا الليل : لا تخف بل تكلم ولا تسكت لأنى معك , ولا يقع أحد ليؤذيك , لأن لى شعباً كثيراً فى هذه المدينة " ( أعمال 18 : 9-10 )
فإعتبر الخادم ذلك صوت قادماً من السماء من الرب مباشرة إليه , أو كما علق قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث على ما حدث فقال :
[ إنها ليست ورقة ... إنما هى فرمان سماوى ]
ومن هذا الوقت بدأ الخادم رحله الخدمة فى هذه المنطقة وشعبها .
كل موضع تدوسه بطون أقدامكم لكم أعطيته
أخذ الخادم زميلاً له ليساعده وبدأ الخادم يبحث عن مكان لخدمة أولاد المنطقه أى أطفال مدرسة التربية الكنسية ولم يكن يعرف المنطقة ليختار مكانا لبدء التدريس ولكنه فجأة تذكر ما سمعه من أب إعترافه فى عظه من عظاته مردداً قول أشعياء النبى : " كل موضع تدوسه أقدامكم لكم أعطيكم " ( يشوع 1: 3) وفى بساطة إيمان بدأ يدوس الموضع الذى وقفا عنده دون أن يقول لزميله شئ مما يدور فى داخله وكل واحد يدوس الموقع برجليه وهنا سأله الخادم زميله عما يفعل فقال زميله إجابه وقف أمامها مذهولاً .. إذ قال : " ألم يقل يشوع النبى أن كل موضع تدوسه بطون أقدامكم لكم أعطيته ؟ !! " إذاً فقد كان فكر الرب يعمل فيهما معاً فى نفس الوقت يفكران ويعملان نفس العمل فتأكد الخادم أن هذا هو المكان الذى إختاره الرب ليكون كنيسه تسبح بإسمه فى المنطقة وقد كان . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كنيسة من الصاج لقديس الجبل
بدا العمل فى بناء كنيسة من الصاج وسقفها من البوص مثل باقى مبانى المنطقة وكان الخادم فرحاً وفى يوم 13/ 4/ 1974 بدات خدمة أطفال مدارس الأحد فكانوا 11 طفلاً فى اليوم الأول ثم بدأ إجتماع عام للرجال والسيدات وكان عدد الحاضرين 9 أشخاص – وبدأ الخدام فى الأفتقاد وزياره الناس فى مساكنهما المصنوعة من الصفيح وإفتقدا الزرايب بلغتهما زريبه زريبه وتكلما مع كل إنسان عن محبة الرب يسوع والطريق إليه – وبدأ زمن الحصاد بعد خمسة أشهر من العمل فلم يعد المكان يتسع وبارك الرب عملهما بصلوات قديس الجبل العامل الفقير القديس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 سمعان الدباغ – واصبح الخادمان ثلاثة فقد ضم لهما الرب ثالثاً! وتم توسيع المكان وإستبدل الصاج بالطوب إلا أن السقف كان قماشاً خيام بدلاً بوص وأصبح المزود خيمة للأجتماع فوق الجبل .
وذهب الخدام مع أب إعترافهم إلى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وأخبروه بكل ما تم ففرح جداً مشجعاً أولاده وأعطاهم مبلغاً من المال لبناء السقف بالأسمنت المسلح – ولكنهم هدموا المبنى القديم لأنه أصبح لا يتسع للأعداد الغفيرة التى تحضر الصلوات وضاق المكان للغاية مما إضطر الخدام أن يلجأوا إلى أحد المهندسين المباركين فوضع تصميماً رائعاً لكنيسة شاهقة على مساحة 1000 متر مربع تقريباً . 
وتم شراء مواد البناء من طوب وأسمنت وحديد وزلط – ولكن المشكلة كانت المياه فقد كان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




صعب الحصول عليها فى هذه المنطقة النائية حتى للشرب ورفعوا الخدام صلوات حاره ليساعدهم قديس الجبل فهو كان يعمل سقا حاملاً الماء للفقراء والمحتاجين وحدثت المعجزه فبينما كان الخادم عائداً من المنطقة فى مساء أحد الأيام وجد عند بداية الطريق المرصوف الصاعد إلى مدينة المقطم , جراراً يجر مقطورة عليها خزان ماء كبير , فطلب من السائق أن يمده بالمياه لبناء الكنيسة – فوافق على الفور بدون أدنى تردد وكانت هذه معجزه السماء . 
ولكن المعجزة العجيبة هى أنه فى يوم الإثنين الموافق 19/1/1976م بعدما أفرغ الجرار حمولة المقطورة من المياه وبينما هو يرجع إلى الوراء كان يوجد طفل خلفه إسمه " أدهم كامل عبد المسيح " يبلغ من العمر وقتها ستة أعوام سقط تحت عجلات الجرار الضخمة فهشمت رأسه ونقل إلى المستشفى فاقد الوعى 0 وتحول الإجتماع المسائى إلى إجتماع صلاه لأجل الطفل أدهم ليتنازل الرب بإجراء معجزة – وفى اليوم التالى ذهب الخادمان لزياره الطفل فى المستشفى وإذا يجداه حياً ولكنه جسداً بلا حراك ورأسه مهشماً تماماً والدم ينزف من أنفه وأذنية وفمه . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وقف الخادمان إلى جوار السرير وطلبا من الرب أن يعمل معجزة مع هذا الطفل ويخلق له رأسا جديداً بشفاعة القديس سمعان الدباغ صاحب الكنيسة وقديس الجبل – وبعد سبعة أيام تمجد الرب فعلاً وعاد الطفل أدهم إلى بيته معافى ليكون شاهداً عن قوة إلهنا الحى . 
وفى يوم 18 يونيو عام 1976 م زار البابا شنودة الثالث كنيسة قديس الجبل سمعان الدباغ وكان يوما مشهوداً لا ينسى ثم ظل يزورها فى كل عام فى عيد القديس سمعان الخراز منذ عام 1978 وحتى عام 1980 
وفى يوم الأربعاء 3/1/2000 م فى جريدة الأخبار القاهرية كتب رافت بطرس مقالة بعنوان لقــاء مع اللــه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فى جبــل المقـــــــــطم وقال : " *وطبعا رسم البابا شنودة الشاب فرحات إبراهيم قسيسا لهذه الكنيسة باسم القمص سمعان إبراهيم وتطوير العمل فى هذه المنطقة حتى أصبحت الآن تضم كنائس داخل مغارات الجبل كما تضم مستشفى ودار حضانة ووحدة خدمة اجتماعية ومركز تدريب مهنى ومدرسة وغيرها وغيرها كلها خدمة لأهل المنطقة دون تمييز بين الدين أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الجنسية الجميع يتلقون الخدمة بلا مقابل كما زودت هذه المنطقة التى أطلق عليها اسم دير سمعان الخراز أو الدباغ باستراحات وخدمات لزوارها ورقى القس سمعان ليصبح قمصا اعترافا له بجهوده فى هذه المنطقة .*
*فنان بولندى يعيد أمجاد قدماء المصريين وفن النحت على الحوائط*
*وقد أكتشفت صورة منحوته فى الحجر فى الكهف ولكن فن النحت على الحوائط قد تلاشى منذ زمن بعيد ولكن يبدو ان هذه المنطقة وغرائبها شدت انتباه سائح بولندى جاء لزيارة مصر منذ سنوات فشعر ان عليه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 رسالة لابد أن يقدمها لهذا المكان شعر بحنين غريب للاقامة فى هذا المكان وفعلا أقام بعض الوقت استطاع خلاله أن ينحت لوحا من الخشب للقديس سمعان الخراز وعندما اعجب به القمص سمعان راعى الكنيسة ورئيس الدير طلب منه أن ينحت تماثيل تحكى سيرة القديسين داخل الصخور لتكون بمثابة معرض يحكى سيره القديسين لزوار هذا المكان الغريب ولم يكذب البولندى ماريو خبرا فقد استقر فى مصر وأقام داخل هذا الدير وتزوج من مصرية من صعيد مصر وتفرغ لنحت صخورهذا الجبل لتتحول إلى متحف لتماثيل القديسين .*
*والزائر لهذا المكان يستطيع بسهولة أن يجد أيضاً صورة للعذراء ظهرت وسط الصخور عندما كانوا ينحتون صخور الجبل لتفريغها كسقف لهيكل الكنيسة فوجئ الجميع بصورة للعذراء وسط الصخور وكأنها تبارك هذا المكان , *
*** حفر مجئ أبن الأنسان *
*** حفر صورة المسيح المنتصر على الموت القائم من بين الأموات *
*** وحفر العائلة المقدسة فى هروبها إلى مصر *
أين جسد قديس الجبل سمعان الدباغ ؟*



*
من الروايات المتداوله عن جسد القديس سمعان التى تشابه قصة موسى النبى وهى : أن القديس ألقى بنفسه تحت جبل المقطم أو داخله .. ألخ حتى لا يكرمه الشعب الحاضر المعجزة " ولما كانت المخطوطات تؤيد عدم معرفة الشعب القبطى به وقت إجراء المعجزة والأنبا ساويرس بن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين فى تاريخ البطاركة الذى عاصر هذه الفتره ووصفها بكل دقائقها فلم يذكر القديس الأنبا ساويرس أى شئ على الإطلاق يؤيد الرواية السابقة – وفى وصفه للمقابلة الأولى بين البابا الأنبا ابرآم والقديس سمعان ذكر أن سمعان إشترط على البابا ابرآم ألا يعلم أحد بسيرته إلا بعد إنتقاله من هذا العالم .. ووعده البابا ب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ذلك , ومن أكبر الأدله على ذلك ما قاله [ ووقف الرجل – القديس سمعان – ولم يكن فى الجمع من يعرفه إلا البطرك وحده ] فمن أين عرف الناس انه ألقى بنفسه تحت الجبل أو بداخله وفى وصف الأنبا يوساب أسقف فوة فى القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى للمقابلة الأولى والقديس سمعان للبابا [ والآن أسألك ألا تبيح بسرى وألا تعلم بى أحد وأنا أكون خلفك - فوقت أن تسجد أسجد معك ووقت أن تصلب ( ترشم الصليب ) أصلب معك من غير أن تعرف أحداً ]
والحقيقة أن قديس الجبل إختفى من وراء الأنبا أبرآم البطرك بدون أن يشعر به أحد فالناس تنتبه إلى العظماء وأصحاب المراكز أما الفقراء فلا يتبه لهم احد والأنبا ساويرس أيد إختفائه فى كتابه تاريخ البطاركة فقال [ فلما إهتدوا – أى هدأ الناس – إلتفت البطرك يطلب الرجل القديس – سمعان الخراز – فلم يجده ] والأنبا يوساب قال فى نفس المعنى فى مخطوطة بدير السريان العامر فقال : [ ثم إلتفت البطرك يطلب الدباغ – القديس سمعان – فلم يجده ] 
كيف إكتشف الأقباط جسد القديس سمعان الدباغ المعروف بالخراز ؟*



*
فى عام 1989 م كان أحد الخدام يبحث عن رفاة القديسين والشهداء المدفونين فى مصر القديمة ومنهم سمعان الدباغ – ونتيجه لأبحاثه فى المراجع التاليه أنه إكتشف أنه مدفون فى مدافن تسمى بركة الحبش فى مصر القديمة :-
*·*سنكسار يوم 19 ابيب – نياحة القديس الأنبا يؤنس العاشر البابا (85) [ فى مثل هذا اليوم أيضاً من سنة 1085ش - 13 يوليو 1369م تنيح البابا يؤنس العاشر .. ودُفن بجوار سمعان الخراز ... ] 
*·*وفى كتاب البطاركة للأنبا يوساب : سيرة البابا يؤنس العاشر [ وتنيح ودفن بالحبش بجوار قبر الخراز ]
*·*سنكسار يوم 3 بشنس نياحة الأنبا غبريال الرابع البابا ( 86) [ وفى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1094ش ( أبريل سنة 1378م ) تنيح البابا غبريال .. ودُفن بالحبش بجوار الخراز ] 
*·*وفى كتاب تاريخ البطاركة للأنبا يوساب : سيرة البابا غبريال الرابع [ وتنيح ودُفن بالحبش بجوار الخراز ] 
ونتيجه لما سبق يتضح أن القديس سمعان الخراز مدفون بمصر القديمة وبالتحديد فى مدافن تعرف بمدافن الحبش – وأيضاً مدفون بجوار إثنين من الآباء البطاركة .
وفى عام 1991 م دبرت العناية الإلهية البدء فى ترميم كنيسة العذراء الأثرية فى بابليون الدرج بمصر القديمة – وفى يوم الحد الموافق 4/8/1991م تم العثور على هيكل عظمى أثناء عمليات الترميم وخلال إجراء الحفر الملاصق للحائط القبلى للكنيسة من الخارج وبالتحديد على عمق ثلاثة أمتار – وعند ظهور الهيكل حلت رهبة إلهية وفرحه روحيه لم يسبق لها مثيل على جميع الحاضرين وشعر الجميع أن الجو ملئ بصفوف غير منظوره من الكائنات الروحية ترفرف على المكان – 
هذا الهيكل العظمى هو لشخص تنيح فى آواخر الأربعينات واوئل الخمسينات من عمره .. قصير القامة صغير الحجم ملامحه رائعة وجميلة جداً , ومن الأمور الغريبه أن شعر رأسه بقى كما هو سليم ولم يتحلل بالرغم من الرطوبة العالية الموجودة بهذا المكان – ويدل هذا الشعر على أن صاحب الجسد هو أصلع الراس غزير الشعر جدا من الخلف إذ يصل شعره إلى أسفل خلف عنقه ووجد أيضاً بجوار الحفر من ناحية أخرى بخارج كنيسة القديسين اباكير ويوحنا فى نفس المكان , جره من الفخار يزيد عمرها على الألف سنة - وهذا يؤكد أنها ملك لهذا المدفون فى هذه المكان وأنه سمعان الخراز وهى علامة إرتباط الجرة بالجسد وهذه الجرة موجودة الآن بالمقصورة الخاصة بسمعان الخراز بكنيسته بالمقطم بالقاهرة وحتى الآن لم يتمكن أحد أن يحدد بالتأكيد من هو صاحب هذا الجسد ؟ أو أنه هو للقديس سمعان الخراز ولكن بقى شئ واحد يمكن الإعتماد عليه وهو أيقونة الأنبا أبرآم مع القديس سمعان الخراز والموجودة بكن! يسة القديسة مريم العذراء ( المعلقة بمصر القديمة ) ومرسوم بها سمعان الخراز وهى تؤكد ملامحه والتى تطابق مواصفات لملامح الهيكل العظمى تطابق كامل مثل قصر القامة نوع الشعر وطوله والتوزيع التشريحى للهيكل العظمى – وإتضح أن مدافن الحبش بمصر القديمة هى ذاتها المنطقة الواقع فيها الحفر بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ببابليون الدرج والتى ظهر فيها رفات أكثر من 13 قديساً من بينهم آباء بطاركة – وأنبوبة بها رأس طفل شهيد وجسد القديس سمعان الخراز ووقتها كنا نتعجب من دفن البطاركة خارج الكنيسة وقدمت هذه الأبحاث إلى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث – ثم أعلن قداسته ‘عتماده البحث وإعلان أن جسد القديس سمعان الخراز ناقل الجبل بموهبه إلهية قد أكتشف وقد أعلن ذلك خلال إجتماع قداسته بالآباء كهنة القاهرة يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 7يوليو 1992 وفى حضور صاحب النيافة الأنبا متاؤس وقد امر قداسته بتوزيع الجسد على ثلاث كنائس فقط هى 
*·*كنيسة السيدة العذراء ببابليون الدرج .
*·*كنيسة السيدة العذراء – المعلقة .
*·*كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز بالمقطم 
وفى يوم الخميس المبارك الموافق 9 يوليو عام 1992م قام نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤس بإيداع جسد قديس الجبل سمعان الخراز فى أنبوبه ووضعها فى كنيسة العذراء ببابليون الدرج مع كتابة وثيقة خاصه بذلك وهى الموجوده حاليا بجوار مقصورة القديس سمعان الخراز يكنيسة المقطم بالقاهرة وفى يوم السبت 11يوليو 1992 م وفى موكب روحى مهيب تم نقل رفات القديس العظيم إلى كنيسته فى جبل المقطم


----------



## محب جدا (25 فبراير 2006)

موضوع جميل للغايه ومؤثر جدا

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## blackguitar (27 فبراير 2006)

*بركاته تكون معنا الى الابد وتساعدنا فى حياتنا الصعبه يا ايها القديس العظيم*

*فالحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم.(مت 17: 20)*

*ميرسى يا جورج على موضوعك*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (27 فبراير 2006)

شكرا يامحب على الرد وشكرا  يابلاك  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Dream+ (28 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا جورج على تعب محبتك *
*و بركة هذة الايام المباركه تكون معك امين *


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على معلوماتك دى يا جورج


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

*أهنئك على دراستك في هذا الموضوع الجميل وتقديمه:
لأن جسد القديس سمعان الخراز وجد فعلاً أسفل هيكل دير القديسة العذراء مريم ببابلون الدرج ووجد معه بهذه الكنيسة خمسة بطاركة. 
وكان هناك جدلا كبيراً عن مكان بركة الحبش حيث إدعى البعض كذباً بوجودها في طموه بالجيزة. وذكر  كتاب تاريخ البطاركة وجودها في منطقة مصر القديمة، وثبت صحة هذا الكلام باكتشاف جسد القديس سمعان الخراز ومعه جرته والمخطوط الخاص به في تلك الكنيسة.
وقد سبق لي أن كتبت كتاباً عن دير الملاك ميخائيل القبلي بمصر القديمة وهذا الدير أثري من القرن العاشر الميلادي وكنت قد كتبت فيه بأن دير الملاك يوجد على حدود بركة الحبش وباكتشاف جسد القديس سمعان الخراز ثبت صحة ما ذهبت إليه في دراستي وما تم تدوينه في كتابي المتواضع.
بركة القديسة العذراء والقديس سمعان الخراز وبركة صلوات أبينا البطريرك القديس الأنبا شنوده الثالث وشريكه في الخدمة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤوس تكون معنا أرجو أن تصلي من أجل ضعفي.*


----------



## man4truth (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع والرب يباركك​*


----------



## عادل غطاس (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع والرب يباركك


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

الأخوة الأحباء
جورج وعادل ومينو ودريم ومان 
أنوه أن باقي الموضوع موجود ويتم الرد عليه حالياً من هذا الذي يتخذ شعاراً له (إيه انت زعلت والا أيه أحسن)
وقد أحضرت له من كتب التاريخ ما يسد فاهه ولكنه مازال يحاور ويكابر..
صلوات القديس سمعان الخراز معنا آمين..


----------



## هانى ميشيل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

شكرا وربنا يعوضكم            بسنت         [Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]

اماليا                     جاكللين:smil16::hlp::crazy_pil:a4::heat:30:


----------



## هانى ميشيل (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*



++menooo++ قال:


> شكرا على معلوماتك دى يا جورج



:smi411:                               شكرا


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

ميرسى كتيير موضوع رائع


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

شكرا لك جورج 
على الموضوع المتكامل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

معلومات رااااااااائعه 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*

شكرا" يا جورج على الموضوع ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز*



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

